
Valve: Handbook for New Employees [pdf] - dcschelt
http://assets.sbnation.com/assets/1074301/Valve_Handbook_LowRes.pdf
======
RUG3Y
I've read this before. I wish I could work there, but I'm sure my resume and
skills are not good enough.

